# 2tes Date! Ort gesucht



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Hallo Community =)

Ich habe ein wunderschönes Mädel für den Samstag eingeladen sich mit mir zu treffen....

Ich war beim ersten Date mit ihr schön langweilig im Kino.

Habt ihr Ideen wo ich mit ihr beim 2ten Date hingehen kann?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Zu ihr nach Hause und schmutzige Sachen treiben.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Sagtmal... mutiert buffed langsam zur Fragebörse von verliebten leuten oder was? o_O


----------



## neo1986 (20. April 2009)

wo wohnst du ueberhaupt???


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

geht an den see und da füllste sie dan ab!


----------



## Konov (20. April 2009)

Erstes Date Kino?
Ein grober Schnitzer von deiner Seite ^^

Davon mal ab, geht was essen. Italiener o.ä.
Danach was trinken, je nach Laune.


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

geh zu ihr und sag [insert /random machospruch] mach [insert /random Stellung] auf [insert /random ort] und nenn sie [insert /random tier] usw :O 

lg


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> geht an den see und da füllste sie dan ab!


haha mano 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also im ernst... beim 2. treffen doch nicht. wenn schon beim 1.^^


Mefisthor schrieb:


> geh zu ihr und sag [insert /random machospruch] mach [insert /random Stellung] auf [insert /random ort] und nenn sie [insert /random tier] usw :O
> 
> lg


ich hab rücken.
doggystyle.
see.
tapir.
na wenn das nicht klappt


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> geh zu ihr und sag [insert /random machospruch] mach [insert /random Stellung] auf [insert /random ort] und nenn sie [insert /random tier] usw :O
> 
> lg


Fehlt nur noch [/würfeln]... ist es eine 100 ==> Sie wird schwanger...


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Erstmal müsste man eigentlich wissen, wie alt ihr Beide seids.. Dann könnnen wir dir auch weiterhelfen
Zweitens ist Kino gehen nicht wirklich romantisch fürs erste Date.. Ich hoffe ihr wart nicht in nem Action-Thriller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Erstmal müsste man eigentlich wissen, wie alt ihr Beide seids.. Dann könnnen wir dir auch weiterhelfen
> Zweitens ist Kino gehen nicht wirklich romantisch fürs erste Date.. Ich hoffe ihr wart nicht in nem Action-Thriller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



18 & 16^^

ja ich weiß, dass das kino schlecht ist für´s erste date aber sie wollte unbedingt diesen schlechten slumdog millionaire gucken xD


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> 18 & 16^^
> 
> ja ich weiß, dass das kino schlecht ist für´s erste date aber sie wollte unbedingt diesen schlechten slumdog millionaire gucken xD



na eben geht an den see und da füllste sie dan ab... vom alter her passts ja


----------



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na eben geht an den see und da füllste sie dan ab... vom alter her passts ja



alter ich will doch nicht nur klar machen xD

sie ist echt klasse und dann will ich sie auch länger haben^^


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> 18 & 16^^
> 
> ja ich weiß, dass das kino schlecht ist für´s erste date aber sie wollte unbedingt diesen schlechten slumdog millionaire gucken xD



Slumdog Millionare.. Kopf -> Tisch


Führ sie an einen ruhigen Platz aus.. Stille Ecke im Park, See, i-was
Füll sie bloss nicht ab.. 16-Jährige Mädels sind schon so unerträglich



Manoroth schrieb:


> na eben geht an den see und da füllste sie dan ab... vom alter her passts ja



... ._.


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

wie wärs mit nett Kochen für sie ?

passt immer (soweit man wehnigstens rudimentäre Fähigkeiten hat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Zu ihr nach Hause und schmutzige Sachen treiben.


Hrhrhr ... Made my Evening! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber mal im ernst: Essen gehen. Da wirste auch merken, ob die Chemie stimmt. Im Kino hat man ja recht wenig miteinander zu tun. Ein guter Italiener ist zwar schnulzig aber immernoch romantisch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na eben geht an den see und da füllste sie dan ab... vom alter her passts ja


Beim 1. Date schon abfüllen - ähem bitte? o_O


----------



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> 16-Jährige Mädels sind schon so unerträglich



/sign


----------



## Mefisthor (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beim 1. Date schon abfüllen - ähem bitte? o_O


das is ja heutzutage standard Oo

lg


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> /sign


Mom,deine Freundin ist 16 und du findest sie unerträglich? WTF?


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> das is ja heutzutage standard Oo
> 
> lg



Lebst du am Kiez?



Razyl schrieb:


> Mom,deine Freundin ist 16 und du findest sie unerträglich? WTF?



Mit 16 sind Mädchen noch nicht reif für Beziehungen.. Jungs sind da meistens früher reif dafür.
Drum hab ich mir schon länger keine mehr angelacht..


----------



## LoLTroll (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom,deine Freundin ist 16 und du findest sie unerträglich? WTF?



bei manchen muss ich wirklich denken:

"Hauptsache nicht für den P*** zahlen...."


----------



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mom,deine Freundin ist 16 und du findest sie unerträglich? WTF?



nein aber allgemein schon^^

ist eis essen irgendwie zu langweilig?

und zum italiener mittags bei 24° essen gehen ist auch nicht so prall


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> nein aber allgemein schon^^
> 
> ist eis essen irgendwie zu langweilig?
> 
> und zum italiener mittags bei 24° essen gehen ist auch nicht so prall



Hmm.. Jo.. Kauft euch ein Eis und hockt euch irgendwo hin.. Irgendwo wo Kirschblüten fliegen.. ;p


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Mit 16 sind Mädchen noch nicht reif für Beziehungen.. Jungs sind da meistens früher reif dafür.
> Drum hab ich mir schon länger keine mehr angelacht..


Nicht alle. Also nicht von allen sprechen,sondern dann ein "die meisten" davorsetzen.


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht alle. Also nicht von allen sprechen,sondern dann ein "die meisten" davorsetzen.



Wo siehst du "Alle"..?


----------



## Manoroth (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Hmm.. Jo.. Kauft euch ein Eis und hockt euch irgendwo hin.. Irgendwo wo Kirschblüten fliegen.. ;p



genau! an nen see mit kirschbäumen! und ne pulle met net vergessn


----------



## spectrumizer (20. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Beim 1. Date schon abfüllen - ähem bitte? o_O


Das macht man erst um die 30 ... Gnhrhrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> *Mit 16 sind Mädchen noch nicht reif für Beziehungen.*. Jungs sind da meistens früher reif dafür.
> Drum hab ich mir schon länger keine mehr angelacht..





Spectrales schrieb:


> Wo siehst du "Alle"..?


Das spricht von der Allgemeinheit... und dem ist nicht so,zumindest von den mÄdchen die ich alle kenne...


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> genau! an nen see mit kirschbäumen! und ne pulle met net vergessn



Mann..Mann..Mann..

Gib doch mal Ruh'!

@Razyl: Dann kennst aber Wenige
An meiner Schule sind die noch alle am Party machen.. und WOO!.. halt ^^

Ich verstehs auch.. warum sollte man mit 16 schon Beziehungen haben, wenn man wahrscheinlich eh irgendwann Verheiratet sein wird.. (Theoretisch)
Ich bin froh, dass ich Solo bin und nicht terrorisiert werde von aufgedrehten Mädchen


----------



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee wenn sie mir ihre Stadt zeigt und wir ein Eis essen gehen?


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> Haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee wenn sie mir ihre Stadt zeigt und wir ein Eis essen gehen?



Wenn sie das von sich aus vorschlägt, dann Ja


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> Haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee wenn sie mir ihre Stadt zeigt und wir ein Eis essen gehen?


wohnt ihr denn soweit auseinander,dass sie deine stadt net kennt? wenn ja, wie weit wohnt ihr ca auseinander


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> @Razyl: Dann kennst aber Wenige
> An meiner Schule sind die noch alle am Party machen.. und WOO!.. halt ^^
> 
> Ich verstehs auch.. warum sollte man mit 16 schon Beziehungen haben, wenn man wahrscheinlich eh irgendwann Verheiratet sein wird.. (Theoretisch)
> Ich bin froh, dass ich Solo bin und nicht terrorisiert werde von aufgedrehten Mädchen


Ich kenne ne menge...
Und ich kann dir sagen,davon sind derzeit mind. 6 oder 7 fest vergeben seit über 9 Monaten... 1 Paar schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren ... manche Mädchen sind sehr wohl in der lage auch früher eine Beziehung einzugehen.


----------



## Terakos (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wenn sie das von sich aus vorschlägt, dann Ja



aber dann müsste ich sie ja fragen, zuwas sie lust hat ohne einen vorschlag gemacht zu haben...


----------



## Spectrales (20. April 2009)

Terakos, ich glaub du hast jetzt genug Informationen, um das alles elber zu meistern..
Ich hab mir schließlich auch alles selbst ausgedacht

Lg


----------



## LordofDemons (20. April 2009)

dafür das du in slumdog milliirgendwas gegangen bist (also dich geopfert hast) das dürfte schon ein großer pluspunkt für dich sein.

Jetzt noch legga eis, spaziergang an nem see, fluß, whatever und dann ab dafür! aber die pulle met nicht vergessen


----------



## Deanne (20. April 2009)

Immer diese "Füll sie ab und zieh sie aus"-Vorschläge. Da möchte man meinen, einige hier haben entweder gar keine Erfahrungen mit Frauen oder sind ganz wild darauf, möglichst schnell einen wegzustecken. Hilfe. Ich als Frau würde mir meinen Teil denken, wenn man mir beim 2. Date eine Flasche in die Hand drückt und mir dann gleich an die Wäsche geht. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob ich in dieser Sache altmodische Ansichten vertrete, aber sowas zeugt weder von Kreativität, noch von Einfühlungsvermögen.

Zum Thema: 

Geh mit ihr ein Eis essen. Die Temperaturen sind momentan mittags ganz angenehm und wenn die Sonne scheint ist das ideal. Nachher könnt ihr ja noch einen Spaziergang machen und das schöne Wetter genießen. Frag sie, worauf sie Lust hat. Niemand wird dir übel nehmen, wenn du dich bemühst, euer Date nach ihrem Vorlieben zu gestalten. Auf jeden Fall besser, als irgendwas zu planen, was ihr am Ende nicht gefällt.


----------



## chopi (20. April 2009)

Manaroth hat für mich diesen Thread geretet,danke nochmal dafür.

Btw,Stadt zeigen u. Eis futtern klingt nice.


----------



## Deanne (20. April 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Deanne das is nur unsere Art unseren Ablehnung von solchen "Liebeshilfe-Threads" zu zeigen. Warum zum Teufel schreiben die hier und ned ins so nem Liebeshilfefoum. Da gibts sicher genug davon
> 
> lg



Ich find solch einen Thread nicht schlimmer als die diversen "Wie bewerbe ich mich richtig?" bzw. "Welches Mofa soll ich mir kaufen"-Threads. Die gehören dann ja auch eher in ein Spezialisten-Forum. Wenn jemand eine Frage stellt, dann sollte man sie ihm entweder beantworten oder sich zurückhalten. Ich weiß nicht, was so schwer daran ist, gar nichts zu schreiben, wenn man eh nicht helfen will. Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich generell ein hilfsbereiter Mensch bin, aber ich weiß nicht, was an diesem Thread so fürchterlich sein soll.



Manoroth schrieb:


> ich war eigentlich der einzige der was von abfüllen geschriebn hat^^ und es is leider so, das die meisten im alter um 16 rum mehr sex haben wolln wie ne feste bezihung



Das bezog sich auch eher darauf, dass diese Art von Antwort sich bereits im letzten Liebeskummer-Thread stark herauskristallisiert hat. Sich zu betrinken ist einfach keine Lösung, wenn einem sonst nichts mehr einfällt. Damals hieß es ja auch "Wenn du schüchtern bist, betrink dich" und das ist genau der falsche Ansatz, wenn man jemanden ehrlich erobern will.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

Terakos schrieb:


> Hallo Community =)
> 
> Ich habe ein wunderschönes Mädel für den Samstag eingeladen sich mit mir zu treffen....
> 
> ...



ins puff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder nach hause
oder zum essen
-.- next frage: ich will jemanden heiraten was soll ich tun 

help the nerds Omg


----------



## Zonalar (21. April 2009)

Oh mann... wie hier mal wieder die Profi-Flamer aus ihren Ecken hervorgekrochen kommen^^ nunja, ein paar sind vllt noch angefressen vom letzten Thread, wo sie ihre Zeit geopfert habn^^

Zunächst einmal um ein bisschen Klarheit zu schaffen, welche Infos du ernst nehmen sollst und welche nicht. 

-Trink keinen Alkohol bei den dates mit deiner Freundin (aufjedenfall bei den ersten...)
- Sei du selbst. Egal was pasieren mag. Eine Frau soll dich lieben so wie du bist. Wenn diese Frau das nicht kann, ist sie nicht die richtige für dich. Und jeder hat eine Person, für diese zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
- Es spricht nichts dagegen, sich besonders fein rauszuputzen und ein bisschen an seinen Manieren zu arbeiten... aber verfälsche dich nicht. (wie oben erwähnt).

Deanne's Ansicht kann ich nur zustimmen. Hör auf sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, ich konnte ein bisschen helfen. 
Viel Glück, 
Benji9


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

er fragte nur wo nicht wie er sie ins bett bekommt ..


----------



## Manoroth (21. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh mann... wie hier mal wieder die Profi-Flamer aus ihren Ecken hervorgekrochen kommen^^ nunja, ein paar sind vllt noch angefressen vom letzten Thread, wo sie ihre Zeit geopfert habn^^
> 
> Zunächst einmal um ein bisschen Klarheit zu schaffen, welche Infos du ernst nehmen sollst und welche nicht.
> 
> ...




gegen n bisserl alk spricht an und für sich nix^^ nur betrinken um sich mut zu machen etc is ne scheiss idee^^ aber wenn man zusammen was trinken will.. why net?


----------



## marion9394 (21. April 2009)

mach doch irgendwas ausgefallenes, geht 8erbahnfahren, bungiejumpen, wildpark oder hochseilgarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da kannste dann auch schön den held spielen und deiner dame helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und immer daran denken:

"Man weiß dass man jemand ganz besonderen gefunden hat, wenn man einfach für einen Augenblick die Fresse halten und miteinander schweigen kann." Zitat - Mia Wallace / Pulp Fiction

wenn'de allerdings ein kellerkind aufgegabelt hast - so wie mich - nimm sie einfach mit zum zocken und bestell ne partypizza^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wenn'de allerdings ein kellerkind aufgegabelt hast - so wie mich - nimm sie einfach mit zum zocken und bestell ne partypizza^^


XD das is die geilste aussage in dem Threat!!!


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenne ne menge...
> Und ich kann dir sagen,davon sind derzeit mind. 6 oder 7 fest vergeben seit über 9 Monaten... 1 Paar schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren ... manche Mädchen sind sehr wohl in der lage auch früher eine Beziehung einzugehen.


Nur keine Angst, das legt sich wieder. Zwischen 20 und 30 werden die Hälfte der Leute die Du bisher kennst verheiratet sein (oder in ner Beziehung die lange anhält) und die andere Hälfte wird zum Dauersingle-Dasein mutieren. Wobei je nachdem ob Du selbst dann in ner Beziehung oder Single bist Du Dich vermutlich mit Deinesgleichen umgeben wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber generell wenns um Dates in dem Alter geht empfehle ich auch was Romantisches, das aber preislich drin liegt. Eis essen am See wie vorgeschlagen klingt zB ganz gut. Wenn Du sie in ein teures Restaurant einlädst das Du Dir kaum leisten kannst und in dem das Durchschnittsalter 10-20 Jahre über Eurem ist wird das für Euch beide eher unangenehm als romantisch sein. Zudem wenn nichts draus wird hast Du viel Geld für nichts in den Wind geschossen und für die lieben Frauen gibt man eh schon recht viel Geld aus, da muss man dann nicht gleich so starten.
Je nachdem wie ihre Interessen liegen (ich geh mal davon aus Ihr habt Euch vor oder nach dem Kino auch ein wenig unterhalten) weisst Du ja eventuell irgendwas worauf sie steht und kannst das 2.Date in diese Richtung leiten.


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Huhu,
vorweg.. ich hasse Englisch in der deutschen Sprache! =D

Um dir - im Gegensatz zu den anderen (nicht beleidigend gemeint^^) - eine sinnvolle Antwort zu geben, kenn ich euch nicht (vom Typ her), weis nicht wo ihr wohnt (bzgl lokalitäten wie see/strand/sandkasten oder so^^) und wie alt ihr seid. o.o"

Kino ist immer sunne Sache.
Hat mein Mann auch als erstes gemacht - und ich fands voll plöd. Aber abgesehen davon, das es wirklich jeder macht ist es im grunde auch egal.
Du solltest lieber was romantisches machen.
Etwas, was auch gut in Erinnerung bleibt.
Die ersten Treffen behälst du dein Leben lang und sie werden dich auch "brandmarken".
Nach 7 Jahren weis ich immer noch was wir mein ersten, bis zum fünften mal gemacht haben und - wie gesagt - bis auf das erste mal wars einfach toll ^-^

Die Abende werden länger, die Nächte sind (relativ) warm.
Geht an Strand/See an ein plätzchen, was du vorher genauestens inspiziert hast, damits auch wirklich toll ist. ^^

Und denk nicht, dass man ständig nur erzählen muss o.Ä.
Meist ist schweigen viel schöner als man denkt. =)

Aber kommt doch auch sehr auf den Menschen-Typ an... wenn ihr ADS-Gestört oder sowas seid, habt ihr bestimmt andere vorlieben =D

LG
Nira ^.^

PS:


Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kenne ne menge...
> Und ich kann dir sagen,davon sind derzeit mind. 6 oder 7 fest vergeben seit über 9 Monaten... 1 Paar schon seit 2 1/2 Jahren ... manche Mädchen sind sehr wohl in der lage auch früher eine Beziehung einzugehen.


Ich bin der Beweis -.-  =D


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> vorweg.. ich hasse Englisch in der deutschen Sprache! =D


Nur dass mit "Date" in der deutschen Sprache normalerweise impliziert wird dass es sich dabei um ein Treffen mit romantischen Hintergedanken handelt. Ein "Treffen" hingegen kann so ziemlich alles sein. Daher bevorzuge ich definitiv "Date". Klingt ausserdem wesentlich stimmiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. April 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> wenn'de allerdings ein kellerkind aufgegabelt hast - so wie mich - nimm sie einfach mit zum zocken und bestell ne partypizza^^



Danke dafür! Ich hab Herzhaft gelacht, nur denke ich mal dein Briefkasten wird jetzt vor lauter PMs überlaufen deshalb spar ich es mir dir zu schreiben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Niranda schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren weis ich immer noch was wir mein ersten, bis zum fünften mal gemacht haben und - wie gesagt - bis auf das erste mal wars einfach toll ^-^



Ääääähm ja!..... Sie hat verdammt nochmal recht!!! 

Nach 7 Jahren kommt dann "Schahatz? Kannst du dich noch an unser erstes Treffen erinnern?" Und du in der Hoffnung, dir keine Blöße zu geben "Öhm.............. aber klar kann ich das Mausi!" Sie wird dir nicht glauben, weil sie dich kennt und wird fragen: "So? Was hat ich denn an?"

Hier mein Tipp: 

Ganz egal wo ihr hingeht, mach BILDER!!! Verkaufs romantisch und sag du photografierst gern! Den Rest den man nicht knipsen kann schreibste dir auf! Z.B. was im Auto für Musik lief, was ihr beim Italiener gegessen habt usw!

Glaub mir! Wenn ich so im nachhinein drüber nachdenke wäre ich Gottfroh, ich hätts damals gemacht! XD


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Das stimmt allerdings Scätcher... xD
Obwohl ich mir Zahlen besser als jedes Wort merken kann hat sich das eingebrannt wie.. keine Ahnung..^^

Und vorallem wird es blöd, wenn das erste Treffen mieß verlief - dann wird dir der schauer den rücken runterlaufen =)

------------

Bzgl De-Eng:
Ein alternatives Wort für Date wäre:
- Verabredung =)

Nira =P


----------



## Xelyna (21. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Hier mein Tipp:
> 
> Ganz egal wo ihr hingeht, mach BILDER!!! Verkaufs romantisch und sag du photografierst gern! Den Rest den man nicht knipsen kann schreibste dir auf! Z.B. was im Auto für Musik lief, was ihr beim Italiener gegessen habt usw!
> 
> Glaub mir! Wenn ich so im nachhinein drüber nachdenke wäre ich Gottfroh, ich hätts damals gemacht! XD


Rooo-fäll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Stell dir mal vor wie toll das kommt:
" Schaaahaaaaatz kannst du dich noch an unser erstes Treffern errinern???"
"Aber natürlich Mausi.."
"Ja?? Was hat ich denn an??"
.
.
.
"Ich muss mal schnell an den Computer!" 


xD


----------



## Niranda (21. April 2009)

Ich hab hier zuhause noch sunn Medium, das nennt man Papier...
Ich weis nicht ob ihr das kennt. Das sind so dünne, zellulose-gebundene streifen in der deutschen A4-Norm.
Graphit bleibt darauf haften genauso wie diverse Tinten.
Man brauch dazu keine Steckdose oder sunn quatsch.
Außerdem ist es ungebleicht biologisch abbaubar.
Gut aufbewahrt hält es über mehrere tausend Jahre =) xD


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich hab hier zuhause noch sunn Medium, das nennt man Papier...
> Gut aufbewahrt hält es über mehrere tausend Jahre =) xD


irgendwann in 3000 jahren fragt X24374 ihren freund X47324, was ihre Urururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururur
ururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururu
rurururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururururur
uroma beim ersten date getragen hat
und dann werden die alten fotos rausgekramt!


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Rooo-fäll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wenn man überzeugt ist dass es fürs Leben hält kann man sich das ja auf den Arm tätowieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ahja...Verabredung...lange nicht mehr gehört ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (21. April 2009)

Ihr seht, das Feedback gibt mir recht! hr hr hr

Wir waren am WE in Nax als ein Kumpel folgendes im TS verlauten lies:

"Leute! Frauen HABEN NICHT IMMER RECHT! Sie wollen es uns nur genauso einreden wie das sie nicht so vergesslich sind!"

Beispiel:

Es ist Samstag und wackelst freudig zum Pc weil du dich mit Kumpels zum zocken verabredet hast. Als der Pc so hochfährt steht deine Freundin schon herausgeputzt vor dir. Du schaust sie mit großen Augen an.

Sie:"Und bist du fertig?"
Du:"Öhm für was?"
Sie:"Wir wollten doch heute shoppen gehen! Weißt du das nicht mehr?"

Und genau hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen!! DU bist dir SICHER sie hat NIE irgendwas davon erwähnt! Es war schon seit Tagen mit deinen Kumpels geplant zu spielen und das hättest du nicht vergessen!

Jetzt kommt es darauf an ob du es beweisen kannst! Wenn sie dich natürlich ständig mit solchen Fragen wie: "Was hat ich am ersten Date an?" kriegt, dann haste wohl im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "ausgespielt"!^^

Darum merke dir: Wann haben wir uns das erste mal getroffen? Was hatte sie an? An welchem Datum waren wir endgültig zusammen usw!

Und ja, ich würd die Bilder wahrscheinlich auch altmodisch machen!

Und willkommen in diesem Thread Xely! Interessant wer sich hier alles zu Wort meldet! Ich denke mal Marion kommt wieder wenn sie ihre PMs durch hat! oO


----------



## riesentrolli (21. April 2009)

strip club. wenns nich läuft hatteste trotzdem deinen spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (21. April 2009)

naja mal wieder zurück zum Thema....^^

Ich würd mit ihr in nen Vergnügungspark gehen! Ihr könnt Achterbahn fahren (das bringt ihr Adrenalin in wallung), oder Shows anschauen (für die Romantischen), einfach irgendwo rumsitzen und Eis essen usw.

Eigentlich geht da fast alles! ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (21. April 2009)

triff dich mit dir in der Stadt (romatische altstadt falls vorhanden) und frag sie was SIE machen möchte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (21. April 2009)

Wenn ihr einen See in der Nähe habt könntest dus natürlich auch mit einem ganz klassischen Date versuchen:

Miete ein kleines Ruderboot und fahr die Dame ein wenig auf den See heraus (vielleicht vorher mal ein paar Ruderschläge üben damit du nicht nur im Kreis fährst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). 
Und dann einfach ein treiben lassen, das leichte Schaukeln lässt die Herzen gleich höher schlagen, und wer weiss vielleicht landet ihr beiden ehe ihr euch verseht zusammen im Wasser, und nach dem feucht fröhlichen Vergnügen müssen ersteinmal die Kleider zum trocknen ausgezogen werden....oder wenigstens erfreut sie dein Auge mit ihrem Anblick im Bikini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Tja und wenn ihr dann wieder an Land seit, wäre doch ein kleiner Spaziergang mit einem Eis, eine nette Abrundung für ein hoffentlich gelungenes Date.....naja vielleicht ist es euch ja zu altmodisch, aber in solchen Dingen sind die alten Traditionen doch gar nicht so übel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Naja wie auch immer: Wünsche viel Erfolg und Spass.

Naja wenn dus draufhast kannst du die Dame natürlich auch mal zum Tanzen ausführen....so ganz klassisch meine ich, und sonst wenn ihr euch schon näher gekommen seid versucht es doch mal mit einem Tanzkurs, ich habe persönlich die Erfahrung gemacht dass nur die wenigstens Damen einem guten Paartanz wiederstehen können (auch wenn ich wahrlich alles andere als ein Romantikexperte oder Tanzexperte bin)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Deanne (21. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ganz egal wo ihr hingeht, mach BILDER!!! Verkaufs romantisch und sag du photografierst gern! Den Rest den man nicht knipsen kann schreibste dir auf! Z.B. was im Auto für Musik lief, was ihr beim Italiener gegessen habt usw!
> 
> Glaub mir! Wenn ich so im nachhinein drüber nachdenke wäre ich Gottfroh, ich hätts damals gemacht! XD



Gibt es wirklich Frauen, die nach sowas fragen? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Okay, den Jahrestag kann man sich merken, sowas feiern die meisten ja auch, aber wer solche Details wie Vokabeln abfragt, kann das doch nicht wirklich ernst meinen. Da braucht man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn der Partner genervt reagiert. Beim ersten Date sollte man sich auf den Gegenüber konzentrieren und nicht gedankliche Merkzettel darüber anfertigen, mit welcher Hand die Dame des Herzens ihr Getränk gehalten hat. Den Geburtstag den Partners zu vergessen oder nach 2 Jahren immer noch nicht seine Augenfarbe zu kennen mag nicht so toll sein, aber bspw. an den Wochentag des ersten Dates erinnern sich nach Jahren doch die wenigsten.


----------



## Carcharoth (21. April 2009)

Könnt ihr bitte den ganzen "Füll sie ab" und "Nagel sie"-Kram bitte unterlassen? Danke.

Ansonsten verteil ich gern Verwarnungen.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

es ist nur wichtig wie das erste date verlief nicht wann es war...


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Frauen, die nach sowas fragen? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Okay, den Jahrestag kann man sich merken, sowas feiern die meisten ja auch, aber wer solche Details wie Vokabeln abfragt, kann das doch nicht wirklich ernst meinen. Da braucht man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn der Partner genervt reagiert. Beim ersten Date sollte man sich auf den Gegenüber konzentrieren und nicht gedankliche Merkzettel darüber anfertigen, mit welcher Hand die Dame des Herzens ihr Getränk gehalten hat. Den Geburtstag den Partners zu vergessen oder nach 2 Jahren immer noch nicht seine Augenfarbe zu kennen mag nicht so toll sein, aber bspw. an den Wochentag des ersten Dates erinnern sich nach Jahren doch die wenigsten.



Naja ich werd mir jetzt wohl ein Makro extra fürs Buffedforum erstellen das da lautet:"Achtung! Beitrag kann Übertreibungen sowie Humor enthalten!"

Natürlich muß man nicht ALLES wissen! Nur sind Männer in solchen Sachen tatsächlich (muß ich jetzt extra "die überwiegende Anzahl, Ausnahmen gibts immer wieder" hinschreiben, oder können wir es einfach mal so stehen lassen?) etwas vergesslicher. 

Und Frauen lieben Aufmerksamkeit ihrer Männer. Oder eine Geste die Aufmerksamkeit beweist! Welche Frau würde nicht dahinschmelzen wenn ihr Freund am 5ten Jahrestag erzählt, wie er sich beim Date gefühlt hat als er sie in diesem wunderschönen Kleid sah, sich das erste mal traute seinen Arm um sie zu legen während sie im Sonnenuntergang am See saßen?

Anfangs ist man schwer verliebt, das geht von Schmetterlinge im Bauch bis über das berüchtigte "Nein, leg du auf!"-Telefonat. Doch irgendwann macht sich der Alltag breit und da sollte man seinem Partner trotzdem noch zeigen, das Sie (für die Mädels "Er") noch etwas besonderes ist. Geschenke sind ne nette Sache! Aber "nur" Geld ausgeben ist wie einen Hund mit Leckerlis vollzustopfen weil man keine Zeit für ihn hat, oder ein Kind mit Süßigkeiten zu füttern weil man den ganzen Tag arbeiten muß.

Die schönsten Geschenke sind kreative Geschenke bei denen man auch noch zeigt, das man sich nicht nur Gedanken gemacht hat sondern sich auch Vorlieben der Partnerin gemerkt hat. Und da ist es z.B. auch ziemlich romantisch wenn man eben mal wieder an den Ort des ersten Dates geht (soweit es ein besonderer Ort ist) und seiner Freundin erzählt wie man sich damals gefühlt hat (man könnte da z.B. Verlobungsringe mitnehmen^^). Und wenn man dann dort noch ein wenig davon erzählen kann hat man wohl schon so gut wie gewonnen! ;-)


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich Frauen, die nach sowas fragen?


Mehr als Du denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

ich machs eig nur um zu ärgern, provozieren oder dergleichen...
Sonst wäre es mir auch egal - aber jeder spielt seine Karten voll aus, bevor er aufgibt (oder sie halt^^)


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> ich machs eig nur um zu ärgern, provozieren oder dergleichen...
> Sonst wäre es mir auch egal - aber jeder spielt seine Karten voll aus, bevor er aufgibt (oder sie halt^^)



Und nur so funktioniert eine Beziehung!

Man "lebt" sie! Und zwar Miteinander ohne sich selbst aufzugeben! Der Erfolg gibt einem Recht! Den letztendlich wird es dadurch nie langweilig! Solange es ein "liebevolles" und kein "böswilliges" ärgern, provozieren und dergleich ist....


----------



## Minati (22. April 2009)

Das ist nicht wirklich dein ernst @ TE?!

Hast du wirklich weder Fantasie noch Vorstellungskraft um sowas alleine zu meistern? 
Sowas ist wirklich traurig ...


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

dann helf ihm anstatt zu flamen... sowas brauch keiner =(


----------



## Minati (22. April 2009)

Warum sollte ich das? Soll er doch mal sein Gehirn anstrengen ... Wo kommen wir denn sonst hin?

Der nächste wird wahrscheinlich fragen: Welches Toilettenpapier soll ich benutzen? In welches Restaurant soll ich gehen? Mit welchem Getränk soll ich jetzt mein Durst löschen?

Außerdem flame ich nicht, liebe Niranda. Ich spreche nur das aus, was die meisten denken.
Und ich bleibe dabei: wie unkreativ muss jemand sein, dass er so eine Frage stellt?


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> Und ich bleibe dabei: wie unkreativ muss jemand sein, dass er so eine Frage stellt?



Niemand ist perfekt! Jeder hat seine eigenen Vor- und Nachteile! Manche Menschen können schneller rennen, andere schneller rechnen, manche sind Hanwerklich begabter und so geht es weiter.

Manchmal will man sich halt die Meinungen von anderen einholen. Sei es jetzt: Was schenkt ihr eurer Freundin so? Oder eben wo soll ich mit ihr hingehen?

Also warum soll er nicht mal andere Meinungen anhören? Ich fänds schlimmer wenn jemand wirklich keine Ahnung hat und statt sich um Ideen zu kümmern einfach keine Gedanken macht!


----------



## Minati (22. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Also warum soll er nicht mal andere Meinungen anhören? Ich fänds schlimmer wenn jemand wirklich keine Ahnung hat und statt sich um Ideen zu kümmern einfach keine Gedanken macht!



Maybe tut dies genau der TE und tarnt es nur einfach besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun gut, ich will mal nicht so sein und gebe auch nen Tipp:

Geh mit ihr essen, am besten dort, wo es auch kleine Portionen gibt. Nach dem Essen nen kleinen Spaziergang, damit das Essen nicht mehr so im Magen hängt und vielleicht findet ihr auf eurem Spaziergang n nettes Musikcafé oder n Lyrikcafé wo Blues oder Jazz gespielt wird. Dass ist im Sommer ziemlich schön, man kann sich angenehm Unterhalten und hat dabei leichte Hintergrundmusik.


----------



## Niranda (22. April 2009)

Kinder in der GRundschule können auch darauf kommen, das 1 + 1 = 2 ist...
Was sagst du nun? Wieso brauchen wir dann die Grundschule usw?

Es gibt dumme Fragen, dem stimm ich zu =)
Aber es gibt weitaus dümmere Antworten die dem fragenden ein öheres niveau automatisch einstecken =D

Nira^^


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Minati schrieb:


> 1.Maybe tut dies genau der TE und tarnt es nur einfach besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



1. Würd er sich keine Gedanken machen und es wäre ihm egal dann würd er nicht nen Thread eröffnen! Vielleicht ist er auch über beide Ohren verknallt und will es einfach so perfekt wie möglich machen!^^ Frauen sind halt kreativer, also muß "mann" sich schon anstrengen! oO

2. Wäre sicher sinnig wenn die beiden zwischen 20-30 sind. Aber was wenn sie beide relativ ruhig sind? 


Deshalb:

Ich bleib bei Vergnügungspark!! oO
Und ich verrate jetzt auch mal ausgiebig wieso:
Sie ist 16, er 18! Das ist mal ne Unternehmung mit der er beeindrucken könnte! In dem Alter (und nicht nur dort) macht es unheimlich Spaß durch so nen Park zu schlendern. Es ist für jeden was dabei! Ob Achterbahn oder romantische Fahrt auf nem Wasserboot. 

Am besten holt man sich erstmal ne Karte und sagt was einem so interessieren würde und fragt sie, was sie gerne machen würde. Steht sie auf die unheimliche Achterbahn, dann FAHR SIE! Adrenalin erzeugt Begeisterung die sie dann später nicht nur daran erinnern läßt, das der Tag dort toll war sondern auch das sie mit dir dort war! Traut sie sich eher nicht, fahr mit ihr eine die nicht ganz so schnell ist!

Dann kann man auch noch lustige Sachen fahren und nebenher ein wenig rumscherzen!

Man kann sich dort was zum essen holen, ihr ein Eis spendieren.

Später dann die "gemütlichen" Sachen fahren. Eine gemütliche fahrt in einem kleinen Boot durch eine wundervolle Landschaft mit romantischer Musik! WAS WILL MAN MEHR!

Ausserdem wird man auf manchen Bahnen automatisch geknipst! *g* Oder man macht ein lustiges Erinnerungsfoto!^^ Nein nicht nur aus dem Grund von den paar Beiträgen weiter vorne sondern AUCH weil ihr ja eine gemeinsame Erinnerung wollt!

Also an den meisten Vergnügungsparks sind auch Hotels dran vom Park. Da kann man auch reingehen wenn man nicht dort übernachtet. Und wenn die dann auch noch eine schöne Bar haben könnt ihr euch dann dort am Schluß noch mit ihr gepflegt bei einem Getränk unterhalten!

Also so würd ich es tun!^^


----------



## Deanne (22. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Naja ich werd mir jetzt wohl ein Makro extra fürs Buffedforum erstellen das da lautet:"Achtung! Beitrag kann Übertreibungen sowie Humor enthalten!"



Sorry, aber ich kenne solche Erwartungen aus eigener Erfahrung nicht und da ich zickiges Verhalten und ständiges Nachgebohre von vielen meiner Freundinnen gewohnt bin, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn manche Frauen auf solche Details Wert legen. 
Und solange es Menschen gibt, die ihren Partnern aus Eifersucht nicht mal ein Gespräch mit dem anderen Geschlecht erlauben, würde mich sowas nicht überraschen. Man wird sich ja wohl noch wundern dürfen. Ich hab halt keine Erfahrung mit Beziehungen mit Frauen.

Ich finde es übrigens auch überholt, dass sich der Mann immer etwas ausdenken lassen muss, um die Dame seines Herzens zu unterhalten. 
Warum lässt sie sich nicht mal etwas einfallen oder schlägt etwas vor, auf das sie Lust hätte? Frauen wollen immer so emanzipiert sein, aber manche Exemplare sind trotzdem total unselbstständig und wollen von ihrem Partner alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen. Bei meinen Verabredungen habe ich mich eigentlich immer selbst eingebracht und Vorschläge gemacht. Eben weil ich nicht wollte, dass das Date in die Hose geht, weil mein Gegenüber keinen Spaß hat. 
Vielleicht sollte man sich aber auch einfach treffen, ein Eis essen gehen und den Rest einfach spontan auf sich zukommen lassen. Immerhin geht es um zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen und die funktionieren selten nach Plan. 

Ganz abgesehen davon, wäre es gut, mehr über die Herzensdame des TE zu erfahren. Nicht jede Frau steht auf Spaziergänge bei Mondlicht.


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon, wäre es gut, mehr über die Herzensdame des TE zu erfahren. Nicht jede Frau steht auf Spaziergänge bei Mondlicht.


Ganz ehrlich: die wenigsten Frauen die ich gedatet habe konnten was mit Romantik anfangen. Irgendwann war ich sogar fast schon soweit zu glauben Romantik sei ein von Fernsehfilmen produziertes Fehlverhalten...nunja, kommt halt immer ganz auf den Typ drauf an und schlussendlich ist Romantik vermutlich wesentlich subjektiver als man es denkt. Selbst der edle Ritter in strahlender Rüstung auf weissem Pferd würde so Manche Frau völlig kalt lassen mit der ich zu tun hatte. (siehe auch Pizza-Aussage einer weiblichen Buffed-Forengängerin)
Aber naja...Kommunikation ist das a und o um rauszufinden wonach die Wünsche Deiner Herzensdame stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (22. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> 1.Sorry, aber ich kenne solche Erwartungen aus eigener Erfahrung nicht und da ich zickiges Verhalten und ständiges Nachgebohre von vielen meiner Freundinnen gewohnt bin, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn manche Frauen auf solche Details Wert legen. Solange es Menschen gibt, die ihren Partnern aus Eifersucht nicht mal ein Gespräch mit dem anderen Geschlecht erlauben, würde mich sowas nicht überraschen. Man wird sich ja wohl noch wundern dürfen. Ich hab halt keine Erfahrung mit Beziehungen mit Frauen.
> 
> 2.Ich finde es übrigens auch überholt, dass sich der Mann immer etwas ausdenken lassen muss, um die Dame seines Herzens zu unterhalten. Warum lässt sie sich nicht mal etwas einfallen oder schlägt etwas vor, auf das sie Lust hätte? Frauen wollen immer so emanzipiert sein, aber manche Exemplare sind trotzdem total unselbstständig und wollen von ihrem Partner alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen. Bei meinen Verabredungen habe ich mich eigentlich immer selbst eingebracht und Vorschläge gemacht. Eben weil ich nicht wollte, dass das Date in die Hose geht, weil mein Gegenüber keinen Spaß hat. Vielleicht sollte man sich aber auch einfach treffen, ein Eis essen gehen und den Rest einfach spontan auf sich zukommen lassen. Immerhin geht es um zwischenmenschliche Beziehungen und die funktionieren selten nach Plan.
> 
> 3.Ganz abgesehen davon, wäre es gut, mehr über die Herzensdame des TE zu erfahren. Nicht jede Frau steht auf Spaziergänge bei Mondlicht.



1. Es gibt unterschiedliche Menschen aber ja, im allgemeinen findet man das Exemplar "Schahatz? Weißt du noch als wir bla bla bla..." öfter!^^ Zwar in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen aber es liegt wohl daran, dass viele Frauen in Beziehungssachen ein Elefantengedächtnis haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Emanzipation? Ja! Ich bin auch für den Zivildienst für Frauen! Immerhin dürfen die Frauen jetzt auch "wegen der Gleichberechtigung" zur Bundeswehr.
Aber auch wenn es ein uraltes Klischee ist, schmeichelt es wohl jeder Frau wenn sie "umworben" wird. 

Und ja! Es sollte von beiden Seiten etwas kommen! Aber vergiss nicht: Wir geben hier Tips für Ihn, damit er AUCH gute Vorschläge machen kann! 

3. Bisher wissen wir nur wie alt sie sind. Deswegen hab ich meinen Vorschlag so allgemein gehalten, dass man in dem "Raum" unheimlich viele unterschiedliche Dinge tun kann. Und wieder ja!^^ Solange wir nicht mehr wissen, schiesen wir im Dunkeln auf eine Zielscheibe.

@Davatar

verwechsel mal Romantik nicht mit Kitsch! *gg*


----------



## Taikunsun (22. April 2009)

ihr dürft auch gerne zu mir kommen nur muss ich dich dann in den keller sperren ....


----------



## Deanne (22. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> verwechsel mal Romantik nicht mit Kitsch! *gg*



Stimmt. Aber leider können einige Herren der Schöpfung das nicht so recht auseinander halten. Da kann ich Lieder von singen. -___-
Da wird kurz ein Blick in Muttis BILD DER FRAU geworfen und wenn da steht, dass Frauen auf selbstgeschriebene Schnulzen bei Mondschein stehen, dann wird das umgesetzt. 
Mir ist es selbst schon passiert, dass mir beim ersten Date ein Strauß roter Rosen mitgebracht wurde. Das fand ich ganz fürchterlich. Sowas ist am Anfang einer Beziehung einfach zuviel und wirkt irgendwie befremdlich. Und solche Sachen wie Lieder, Gedichte und Rosenblätter auf dem Bett sind sowieso ganz, ganz schlimm. Dummerweise glauben ja nach wie vor einige, dass ein Flammenmeer im Schlafzimmer irgendwas mit Romantik zu tun hätte. Meinetwegen nach darf man als Mann ruhig ein bisschen unromantisch sein, rülpsen und Liebesfilme verabscheuen. Das geht okay. Immerhin soll die Herzensdame sich ja beschützt fühlen und nicht Angst haben müssen, dass der Göttergatte ihren Ladyshaver mitbenutzt.

Generell kann man wohl sagen, dass man mit dem typischen "Tomboy" vermutlich besser in einen Freizeitpark gehen kann, während eine junge Dame ein elegantes Restaurant bevorzugen würde. Aber ich denke, dass der TE sein Mädel so weit einschätzen kann, dass er sich die richtige Idee herauspickt.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Jeder Mensch auf der Welt, hat ein (andersgeschlechtliche) Person, für dessen zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
Wenn du schon die Liebe deines Lebens getroffen hast, wird alles glatt laufen. 

"So, und jezz gib Gas Rakete!"


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch auf der Welt, hat ein (andersgeschlechtliche) Person, für dessen zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
> Wenn du schon die Liebe deines Lebens getroffen hast, wird alles glatt laufen.
> 
> "So, und jezz gib Gas Rakete!"


Also wer hat dir das erzählt? Das glaube ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch auf der Welt, hat ein (andersgeschlechtliche) Person, für dessen zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
> Wenn du schon die Liebe deines Lebens getroffen hast, wird alles glatt laufen.
> 
> "So, und jezz gib Gas Rakete!"


jaaa und morgen kommt der weihnachtsmann -.-

das glaubst du hoffentlich nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Nun gut, mein letzter Beitrag war wirklich kurz gefasst und ich hab ein paar sachhen weggelassen... aber das liegt nur daran, dass ich langsam Schreibmüde werde... *siehe post-counter*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und ich hab ein paar sachhen weggelassen


ja die realität zum beispiel


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2009)

Du kannst wohl nicht mehr als mich zu beleidigen was? Wenn dir mein text nicht gefällt, dann widerleg ihn. 
Ich werd dir schon sagen, ob ich dir zustimme, oder deiner Meinung abgeneigt bin.


----------



## Deanne (23. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaa und morgen kommt der weihnachtsmann -.-
> 
> das glaubst du hoffentlich nicht wirklich
> 
> ...






Benji9 schrieb:


> Du kannst wohl nicht mehr als mich zu beleidigen was? Wenn dir mein text nicht gefällt, dann widerleg ihn.
> Ich werd dir schon sagen, ob ich dir zustimme, oder deiner Meinung abgeneigt bin.



Ich glaube auch nicht an Liebe auf den ersten Blick und an die Bestimmung, für einen anderen Menschen gemacht worden zu sein. Trotzdem sollte man jedem seine Überzeugung lassen und das tolerieren. Ich bin bspw. auch der Meinung, dass es keinen Gott gibt, aber wenn andere Menschen aus ihrem Glauben Kraft schöpfen und damit glücklich sind, das möge ihnen das gestattet sein. 

Jeder soll nach seinen Idealen und Überzeugungen leben dürfen, so unrealistisch und dumm sie anderen auch erscheinen mögen.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Generell kann man wohl sagen, dass man mit dem typischen "Tomboy" vermutlich besser in einen Freizeitpark gehen kann, während eine junge Dame ein elegantes Restaurant bevorzugen würde. Aber ich denke, dass der TE sein Mädel so weit einschätzen kann, dass er sich die richtige Idee herauspickt.



Also in nem Freizeitpark gibts auch schöne Restaurants! oO Davon abgesehen hab ich halt versucht mich in eine 16 Jährige reinzuversetzen! Ich hab ne kleine Nichte die ist jetzt 17! Ich weiß nicht was sie sagen würde, wenn ihr Freund sie in ein nobles Restaurant führen würde!^^ Wahrscheinlich wäre er besser aufgehoben sie in ne Disco zu schleppen! oO




Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch auf der Welt, hat ein (andersgeschlechtliche) Person, für dessen zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
> Wenn du schon die Liebe deines Lebens getroffen hast, wird alles glatt laufen.
> 
> "So, und jezz gib Gas Rakete!"






LordofDemons schrieb:


> jaaa und morgen kommt der weihnachtsmann -.-
> 
> das glaubst du hoffentlich nicht wirklich
> 
> ...




Ich glaube tatsächlich daran, dass es "besondere Menschen" im Leben gibt. Es muß nicht immer "der Partner fürs Leben" sein. Aber für bestimmte Zeitabschnitte trifft es garantiert zu. 

Gespenstisch wird es dann, wenn du feststellt, das deine Ex immer dann wieder auftaucht wenn etwas passiert. Als ob sie es spüren würde und nachschauen will ob es dir gut geht... aber egal.... davon abgesehen, dass mir jetzt sicherlich ein paar den Vogel zeigen werden. Geht das auch weit über das eigentliche Thema hinaus....


----------



## marion9394 (23. April 2009)

> Jeder Mensch auf der Welt, hat ein (andersgeschlechtliche) Person, für dessen zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
> Wenn du schon die Liebe deines Lebens getroffen hast, wird alles glatt laufen.



ich bin davon auch überzeugt,
allerdings wird es dann doof wenn man die person bereits getroffen hat (und nicht mehr mit ihr zusammen ist)
und sein ganzes leben noch vor sich hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube tatsächlich daran, dass es "besondere Menschen" im Leben gibt. Es muß nicht immer "der Partner fürs Leben" sein. Aber für bestimmte Zeitabschnitte trifft es garantiert zu.



Ich sollte mir echt mal angewöhnen es ausreichender zu erklären! oO



marion9394 schrieb:


> ich bin davon auch überzeugt,
> allerdings wird es dann doof wenn man die person bereits getroffen hat (und nicht mehr mit ihr zusammen ist)
> und sein ganzes leben noch vor sich hat
> 
> ...



Mag sein das es damals für dich der Richtige war.

Menschen ändern sich im Laufe der Jahre durch Ereignisse und Erfahrungen. Wer behauptet er hatte mit 12, 15, 18, 25 die gleiche Einstellung wie heute der ist entweder lernressistent oder kifft zuviel! oO (es wurde erwiesen das übermäßiger Drogengenuß die geistige Entwicklung bremst! Kein Witz! XD)

Deshalb kann es sein, dass es damals DER ideale Partner für dich war. Man trifft manchmal auf dieses seltsam perfekte Geschöpf von dem man weiß "Die (bei den Mädels "der") oder keine!" Dann kommts drauf an ob man zueinander findet. Lebt man dann in einer Beziehung kann das Jahrelang gut gehen weil man die weiteren Entwicklungsstufen "zusammen" geht. Geht es auseinander entwickelt man sich auch in verschiedene Richtungen in denen man wieder einen neuen "Idealen" Partner kennenlernen kann. Bildet sich daraus eine Beziehung, entwickelt man sich wieder gemeinsam. 

Aber warum kann ich dann den idealen Partner nicht schon frühere Entwicklungsstufen "treffen"? Oder warum passen wir dann noch nicht zusammen? Gründe können z.B. der Altersunterschied sein (manche Paare sind 10 Jahre auseinander, jetzt stelle man sich das mal mit 10 und 20 vor!^^). Oder unterschiedliche Einstellungen, das bestimmte Dinge einfach noch nicht passiert sind usw...

Also jeder der seinen idealen Partner noch nicht gefunden hat, einen verloren hat oder noch auf der Suche ist:

Gebt nicht auf! Ihr werdet sicher noch gefunden werden! ;-)


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir ist es selbst schon passiert, dass mir beim ersten Date ein Strauß roter Rosen mitgebracht wurde. Das fand ich ganz fürchterlich.


Hahaha, einer Ex-Freundin von mir hab ich auch mal nen Strauss Rosen zu unserm Jahrestag mitgebracht...dann hab ich rausgefunden dass sie darauf allergisch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, so blieb der Moment wenigstens unvergesslich ^^



Benji9 schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch auf der Welt, hat ein (andersgeschlechtliche) Person, für dessen zu lieben, man geboren wurde.
> Wenn du schon die Liebe deines Lebens getroffen hast, wird alles glatt laufen.


Ich hab das mal in dieser Form gehört: Jeder (Hetero-)Mensch auf der Welt hat eine gleichgeschlechtliche Person für die er zum andern Ufer wechselt, wenn er sie trifft (oder auch umgekehrt). Wenn man die Möglichkeit mal in Betracht zieht, wie soll man sich da noch sicher sein dass man sich irgendwodurch bei irgendwas sicher ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Ihr denkt nicht weitgenug bei meiner Aussage. Ich rede von einer Person, zwischen den 7-Milliarden Menschen auf dieser Welt! Nur diese eine! MIt dessen man durch jeden Abschnitt seines Lebens gehen kann, bis man im hohem (oder niedrigem...) Alter stirbt. Dieser Art von Partner, dessen Liebe so gross ist, dass er/sie fähig ist dir alles zu verzeihen und überall wieder neuanzufangen. Aber jezz kommt der Punkt. Du musst die gleichen Gefühle genausoerwidern können. und das geht nur bei  diesen einen Menschen. 

Oder warum glaubt ihr, dass jede 2. Ehe geschieden wird? Ich nehme an, viele haben gedacht: "Das ist sie/er!" 
Ich bin sehr sorgfältig bei meiner Wahl und klatsch nicht jede gleich an die Wand. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entweder sie liebt mich, so wie ich bin, oder es wird nix zwischen uns. Sie muss "mich" lieben und nicht mein Geld/Aussehen/Status. Bei mir soll es dann genau so sein. Ich will "sie" lieben, und nicht anderes. Das ist ähnlich wie die Suche nach einem Nadel im Heuhaufen. 

Viele mögen jezz denken, dass sei nicht machbar und nur Wunschdenken. Aber mit einer anderen Frau könnte ich nicht glücklich werden, könnte ich nicht lieben, und ihr nicht das geben, was sie will.
Das Gefühl geliebt zu werden.


----------



## Skatero (23. April 2009)

Also ich denke, es gibt mehrere Partner die sehr gut zu einem passen. Wenn dir nur eine von 7 Milliarden Menschen passt, hast du meiner Meinung nach ziemlich Pech gehabt.
Dann viel Spass bei deinen Weltreisen.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

ihr seht das alles zu verkrampft. wenns passt, dann passts und dann ist es egal ob da draussen noch mehr rumlaufen, die besser passen. wenns nicht mehr läuft dann sollte man sich selbst und der partnerin gegenüber ehrlich sein, das ganze beenden und das leben solo geniessen.

suchen bringt nichts .. irgendwann läuft man jemandem über dem weg wo es funkt und man sich (wieder) zu zweit ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Nanana, ich bin wohl auf einem anderen Ast im Denken als ihr... hoffentlich versteht jemand meine Posts... Ich schrieb jezz schon über 1'400 posts und die meisten verstehen mich IMMERNOCH falsch... Ihr seid ja sowas von lernressistent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kann ich mich mit mehreren Menschen gut verstehen. Ich würde aber gerne mal die Meinung eines jenen Menschen hören, der schon eine Ex-Frau/Mann hat (also nicht nur Ex-Freundin, sondern wirklich geschieden). Ob diese auch so gedacht hat: "Das ist sie!"
Aber ich will hier niemanden dazu zwingen. Denn dies ist ja wohl sehr persöhnlich.


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich würde aber gerne mal die Meinung eines jenen Menschen hören, der schon eine Ex-Frau/Mann hat (also nicht nur Ex-Freundin, sondern wirklich geschieden). Ob diese auch so gedacht hat: "Das ist sie!"



keine eigene erfahrung. aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass die es gedacht haben. warum sollte man sonst heiraten?


----------



## marion9394 (23. April 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ihr seht das alles zu verkrampft. wenns passt, dann passts und dann ist es egal ob da draussen noch mehr rumlaufen, die besser passen. wenns nicht mehr läuft dann sollte man sich selbst und der partnerin gegenüber ehrlich sein, das ganze beenden und das leben solo geniessen.
> 
> suchen bringt nichts .. irgendwann läuft man jemandem über dem weg wo es funkt und man sich (wieder) zu zweit ausprobieren kann.



Stimmt -  einfach mal drauflos-daten^^ wenn ich an mein erstes (völlig verkorktes) date mit meiner großen ersten liebe denke... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eigentlich wollten wir ins kino, also mitm bus ins nächste größere örtchen getuckert, … toll Samstag kam der film nicht... doof, und nu?
wollten dann wieder zurückfahren, als wir merkten das wir (weil Samstag war - und es da noch recht schlecht mitm Nahverkehr is) keine busse mehr fuhren - erste sahne!!
Dann sind wir an unserem ersten privaten treffen  - zusammen zu mir nach hause gestoppt!! (getrampt nennt man das hier zulande glaub ich? sicherlich ein paar stunden, bis 2 so zecken endlich mal mitgenommen werden^^)
Naja dann hatten wir wenigstens das glück das meine Eltern an dem Tag nicht zuhause waren und erst am nächsten tag wieder gekommen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


… aber das blieb wenigstens im Gedächtnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist euch sowas auch schon mal passiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Benji9: glaube das es für viele paare einfach schwer ist wenn sie die erste zeit zusammenwohnen, da krachst doch gerne mal gewaltig - oder wenn dann ein kind da ist



> keine eigene erfahrung. aber ich geh mal davon aus, dass die es gedacht haben. warum sollte man sonst heiraten?



meine freundin hat ihren freund letzens nur geheiratet dami sie 300 € mehr geld im monat hat :/ Das war der ganze grund, ob das jetzt der sinn der sache ist wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr denkt nicht weitgenug bei meiner Aussage. Ich rede von einer Person, zwischen den 7-Milliarden Menschen auf dieser Welt! Nur diese eine! MIt dessen man durch jeden Abschnitt seines Lebens gehen kann, bis man im hohem (oder niedrigem...) Alter stirbt. Dieser Art von Partner, dessen Liebe so gross ist, dass er/sie fähig ist dir alles zu verzeihen und überall wieder neuanzufangen. Aber jezz kommt der Punkt. Du musst die gleichen Gefühle genausoerwidern können. und das geht nur bei  diesen einen Menschen.
> 
> Oder warum glaubt ihr, dass jede 2. Ehe geschieden wird? Ich nehme an, viele haben gedacht: "Das ist sie/er!"
> Ich bin sehr sorgfältig bei meiner Wahl und klatsch nicht jede gleich an die Wand.
> ...



Schön erzählt! Durchaus ein romantischer Gedanke! Verzeih mir das ich jetzt mal eine Nadel in deinen Luftballon halte aber ist es nicht so, dass Männlein und Weiblein nicht 1:1 aufgehen? Was ist mit dem Rest? Müssen 2-3 Männer um eine Frau kämpfen? Und wer ist dann für sie "der Richtige" davon? Im umkehrschluß geht ja der "nicht-Richtige" leer aus! Wie siehts mit Altersunterschieden aus? Es gibt Paare die sind um die 10 Jahre vom Alter her auseinander? Stell dir vor du triffst sie und du bist 20! Einzigstes Problem: Sie ist noch 10! Willst du sie dann großziehen? XD

Dieses "es kann nur Eine geben!" macht mir schon etwas Angst. Sowas kann schnell in stalken oder schlimmer, in "ohne sie ist mein Leben nichts Wert, ist sie nicht mein, wird sie auch von keinem Anderen sein!" umschlagen. 

Liebe ist ein kleines Saatkorn was nur wachsen kann, wenn es richtig gesäät wird! Ich habe fertisch!^^



Benji9 schrieb:


> Nanana, ich bin wohl auf einem anderen Ast im Denken als ihr... hoffentlich versteht jemand meine Posts... Ich schrieb jezz schon über 1'400 posts und die meisten verstehen mich IMMERNOCH falsch... Ihr seid ja sowas von lernressistent
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lernressistent kann man sagen, wenn jemand Fakten nicht akzeptieren will! Oder sich erfolgreich weigert, sich weiter zu bilden. In deinem Fall ist es aber deine ganz persönliche Meinung und es tut mir leid! Aber ich sehe das anders!^^ Bin ich jetzt lernressistent? oO


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schön erzählt! Durchaus ein romantischer Gedanke! Verzeih mir das ich jetzt mal eine Nadel in deinen Luftballon halte aber ist es nicht so, dass Männlein und Weiblein nicht 1:1 aufgehen? Was ist mit dem Rest? Müssen 2-3 Männer um eine Frau kämpfen? Und wer ist dann für sie "der Richtige" davon? Im umkehrschluß geht ja der "nicht-Richtige" leer aus!


Nunja, da gibts ja noch die Polygamie, sowie die Polyandrie, sprich 1 Mann heiratet mehrere Frauen oder eine Frau mehrere Männer - Problem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei...das widerspricht ja dem Highlander-Prinzip (Es kann nur einen geben) :O


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, da gibts ja noch die Polygamie, sowie die Polyandrie, sprich 1 Mann heiratet mehrere Frauen oder eine Frau mehrere Männer - Problem gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja genau!^^ Erklär du mal einer Frau, dass sie und deine 2 anderen Freundinnen deine einzigen wahren großen Lieben sind!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (23. April 2009)

umgekehrt ist es natürlich vooooooooooll in ordnung ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. April 2009)

> Verzeih mir das ich jetzt mal eine Nadel in deinen Luftballon halte aber ist es nicht so, dass Männlein und Weiblein nicht 1:1 aufgehen? Was ist mit dem Rest? Müssen 2-3 Männer um eine Frau kämpfen? Und wer ist dann für sie "der Richtige" davon? Im umkehrschluß geht ja der "nicht-Richtige" leer aus!



Das ist so ziemlich der Sinn dahinter... alle die es nicht wert sind und dessen Gene nicht ausreichend gut sind, sterben aus... Progressive Selektion, nur die besten dürfen erhalten bleiben... das ist der natürliche Weg (Wenn auch nicht der tollste) aber so ist eben die Natur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (23. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ihr denkt nicht weitgenug bei meiner Aussage. Ich rede von einer Person, zwischen den 7-Milliarden Menschen auf dieser Welt! Nur diese eine! MIt dessen man durch jeden Abschnitt seines Lebens gehen kann, bis man im hohem (oder niedrigem...) Alter stirbt. Dieser Art von Partner, dessen Liebe so gross ist, dass er/sie fähig ist dir alles zu verzeihen und überall wieder neuanzufangen. Aber jezz kommt der Punkt. Du musst die gleichen Gefühle genausoerwidern können. und das geht nur bei  diesen einen Menschen.


Da Frau + Mann auch 1:1 aufgeht,wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt wurde.
Aber Christen glauben ja an vieles  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt für jeden mann nun nicht direkt eine Frau... ein paar gehen nunmal leer aus - pech gehabt
Von daher ist deine Aussage unlogisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (23. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich der Sinn dahinter... alle die es nicht wert sind und dessen Gene nicht ausreichend gut sind, sterben aus... Progressive Selektion, nur die besten dürfen erhalten bleiben... das ist der natürliche Weg (Wenn auch nicht der tollste) aber so ist eben die Natur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ah...ja! Jetzt genau! Es fällt mir wie Schuppen von den Augen!^^

Deshalb heiraten immernur die Schönsten und Besten! Und Kinder zeugen auch nur sie!^^

Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Teil von Sim-Life du lebst, aber in meiner Welt seh ich öfter Menschen mit Kindern die sie aus purer dummheit (falscher Verhütung) gekriegt haben!

Naja ich laß dir mal ne Notfallluke auf!^^ Oder dient es nur dazu, das die Natur auch einen Fortbestand der Rasse sichern will, falls den "guten Erbträgern" mal was zustößt? 

ACHTUNG! DIESER BEITRAG KANN SARKASMUS UND IRONIE ENTHALTEN! ER IST NICHT ALS PERSÖNLICHER ANGRIFF GEDACHT UND WURDEN NUR AUS HUMORISTISCHEN GRÜNDEN VÖLLIG ÜBERSPITZT!


----------



## White-Frost (23. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist so ziemlich der Sinn dahinter... alle die es nicht wert sind und dessen Gene nicht ausreichend gut sind, sterben aus... Progressive Selektion, nur die besten dürfen erhalten bleiben... das ist der natürliche Weg (Wenn auch nicht der tollste) aber so ist eben die Natur
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deswegen wird die Menschheit auch immer dümmer =P Mal ernsthaft die meisten erfolgreichen / reichen / besten Leute sind Kinderlos weil es einfach Geld verschwendung wär irgendwelche kleinen Bälger groß zu ziehen hmm daher bleiben die mittelmässigen erhalten die meinen Kinder kriegen zu wollen und die dummen vermehren sich wie Kanickel weil se nicht imstande sind a) richtig zu verhütten b) ihre Triebe nicht unter kontrolle haben und c) sowieso den ganzen Tag daheim ohne Zukunft und ein richtiges Leben sitzen und deswegen sowieso nix besser zu tun haben hmm... Die Besten vermehren sich doch schon lang nicht mehr^^


----------



## Rednoez (23. April 2009)

Find ich ganz schön süß,wie hier von den "dummen" und "besten" geredet wird.


----------



## White-Frost (23. April 2009)

Rednoez schrieb:


> Find ich ganz schön süß,wie hier von den "dummen" und "besten" geredet wird.


Nein wir reden nicht von dumm oder besten wir reden hier von den 99,8% an Menschen die minderwertig sind und den 0,2% die wirklich das Leben verdient haben =P


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2009)

Zu meiner Aussage vonwegen lernressistent.

Ich habe "mit Absicht" ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Smiley dahinter gesetzt, welches symbolisieren sollte, das dieser Satz ironisch, sarkastisch oder humorvoll sein sollte. 

Wenn hier irgendwer die Bedeutung eines Smileys immer noch nicht verstanden hat, soll sich melden. Oder guckt sich nochma die Netiquette an^^


----------



## Scrätcher (24. April 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Deswegen wird die Menschheit auch immer dümmer =P Mal ernsthaft die meisten erfolgreichen / reichen / besten Leute sind Kinderlos weil es einfach Geld verschwendung wär irgendwelche kleinen Bälger groß zu ziehen hmm daher bleiben die mittelmässigen erhalten die meinen Kinder kriegen zu wollen und die dummen vermehren sich wie Kanickel weil se nicht imstande sind a) richtig zu verhütten b) ihre Triebe nicht unter kontrolle haben und c) sowieso den ganzen Tag daheim ohne Zukunft und ein richtiges Leben sitzen und deswegen sowieso nix besser zu tun haben hmm... Die Besten vermehren sich doch schon lang nicht mehr^^



Na wenn man das so liest kann man ja die Menschheit jetzt schon "abschreiben"!^^ Ganz so dramatisch sehe ich es nicht. Da Selor schon recht hatte! Natürlich wird man von manchem Menschen körplerich angezogen und hätte große "Lust" sich mit ihnen zu vermehren. Und sowas passiert auch des öfteren!^^ Aber Liebe ist das nicht! Das ist halt diese chemische Verbindung die sagt: "Gene ok, los go go go schnapp sie dir!" 

Intelligente Menschen haben keine Kinder? Du meinst "Arbeitstiere"! Intelligente Menschen finden einen weg! Doch auch bei ihnen passiert es manchmal das ein Kind ungeplant kommt. Dazu kommt auch noch: "Lebewesen unterliegen einer stetigen Evolution!" Wir entstanden nicht aus einer hochentwickelten Rasse und wurden über die Jahre dümmer. Also selbst wenn nur eine Handvoll "dumme" Menschen eine Katastrophe überleben würde, könnte sich daraus wieder eine intellligente Gesellschaft entwickeln. So Dinge wie Krankheitsanfälligkeiten usw ist zwar teilweise in unserem "Genbausatz" mit drin und wird von uns weitergeben, aber neueste Forschungen haben herausgefunden: Sie KÖNNEN ausbrechen, MÜSSEN aber nicht! Sie können "aktiviert" werden durch z.B. Streß, chemischen Zusätzen in Lebensmittel usw.

ALSO RUHIG BLUT! ES BESTEHT FÜR DIE MENSCHHEIT NOCH HOFFNUNG! oO




White-Frost schrieb:


> Nein wir reden nicht von dumm oder besten wir reden hier von den 99,8% an Menschen die minderwertig sind und den 0,2% die wirklich das Leben verdient haben =P



Ziemlich makaber was du hier vom Stapel läßt! Jedes Lebenwesen hat mit seiner Geburt ein Recht darauf zu überleben! Und man sollte ihm nur dieses Recht entsagen wenn es dem eigenen überleben dient!

Ausserdem! Wer sind wir, dass wir über das Recht des Leben eines Menschen richten dürfen? 

Ps: Ich sehe diesen Thread mal als "geentert" an und werde hier diese philosophische Diskussion über Liebe, Leben usw gerne weiterführen. Anscheinend hat der Kapitän äh der TE das Schiff äh den Thread schon lange verlassen! oO


----------



## Glance (24. April 2009)

hmm eis essen bei dem schönen wetter =)
weil eis is immer gut + da kann man sich super unterhalten + ist nicht "sooo teuer" wie aufwendig irgendwo essen gehen.


----------



## jeef (24. April 2009)

Glance schrieb:


> hmm eis essen bei dem schönen wetter =)
> weil eis is immer gut + da kann man sich super unterhalten + ist nicht "sooo teuer" wie aufwendig irgendwo essen gehen.


Wollte ich auch vorschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat bei mir erst letztens gut geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn nicht irgendwo nach Azeroth^^


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Ich glaube wir wollen jetzt alle das Ergebnis vom Date am Samstag wissen..
Nachdem wir dir so viel geholfen haben

Lg,

PS: Ist das ein erlaubter "push"?


----------



## marion9394 (28. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir wollen jetzt alle das Ergebnis vom Date am Samstag wissen..
> Nachdem wir dir so viel geholfen haben
> 
> Lg,
> ...



stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erzähl erzähl erzähl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
ich lach ja wenns die variante mit dem alkohol geworden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nunja, da gibts ja noch die Polygamie, sowie die Polyandrie, sprich 1 Mann heiratet mehrere Frauen oder eine Frau mehrere Männer - Problem gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wiso nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine alles was zählt ist ob man jemanden liebt .. wenns mehr als eine/einer ist wiso nicht. hauptsache diejenigen haben spass.
Das ist auch der grund wiso mir schwule und andere total normal finde. jeder mensch ist soweit frei zu entscheiden was er mit sich selber macht. (bis auf kinderschänder die dreckstypen sollen alle sterben gehen .. ) auch wenn er/sie den anderen liebt glaube ich nicht das sowas auf gegenseitigkeit beruht.

gleiches mit islam und co ein mann darf dort x frauen haben umgekehrt aber nicht ... finde ich total nutzlos das ganze
und das viele nichtmal aussuchen können wen sie wollen ist noch schlimmer ..

und wenn ich 4 freundinnen hätt die ich alle heiraten wollte was ist daran verkehrt? 
nunja wenn es theoratisch für jeden mann eine frau gibt und einer nunmal 2 frauen hat dann bleibt der andere leer.

aber ich gehe davon aus das es mehr frauen als männer gibt. besonders nach den kriegen gab es immer mehr  (gehe ich ma von aus)


nunja das gesetzt findet ja  das es nur 1 für 1 geben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tja heiraten find ich sowiso nutzlos ... mehr steuern bezahlen, musst die "tollen" eltern der anderen kennen lernen ... nunja nid mein ding 

aber ich bin eh kritisch was dieses thema angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

